# Cross Reference for Plow Mounts



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

Does anyone know of a site where you can cross reference what vehicles and years a plow frame will fit. For example I'm pulling a frame off of a 1979 Dodge Ramcharger and would like to know all the vehicles it would fit. Also I'm looking to put a plow on my 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 truck and would like to know what year & vehicles I could tkae a plow frame off of that would fit on my Chevy.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bigblock73 (Mar 26, 2010)

I found the Meyers site to be the easiest to use
It won't tell which vehicles it will interchange with but with spending some time,you can tell which trucks it will fit.
I used them when I was looking for a plow for my truck.

You put in the info for a specific truck and it will give you the parts breakdown for that vehicle then you try another vehicle and check the parts #'s for that truck.

I was able to find the info to buy the correct plow setup for my truck.

Hope this helps


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

wsmm;1040912 said:


> Does anyone know of a site where you can cross reference what vehicles and years a plow frame will fit. For example I'm pulling a frame off of a 1979 Dodge Ramcharger
> 
> 73-93 Dodge pick-ups All
> Ramcharger All
> ...


88-2000 classic pick up All
88-2000 classic Government Motor Company pick ups all

There problem with using the web matching programs for older uh Classic vehicles are changing parts number and support. they supersede part numbers as models change a with the newer mount fitting all vehicles.

Examples For your 1990 Chevy you should not use a true 88 western conventional mount, though you can use the mount off a 89 on an 88. The new mount was modified to deal with a power steering cooler line.

Ford super duty mounts have changed a number of times over the last decade.

Manufacturers will also remove mounts and fits no longer supported by the factory from the matching programs

You can use the sites to match up but sometimes you have to go to the actual application guides and do a little cross referencing.

Give a holler If you're unsure before you pull the trigger. One of us might know something the programs don't offer. But yours is straight forward you can use any Government Motors pick up mount from 89-2000 classic, just avoid mounts off of 89s.


----------



## John Gwozdz (Feb 13, 2019)

I was wondering if a 1996 nissan frontier plow will fit on an 2013 nissan frontier?


----------

